
All About Polymorphics (1960) [video] - th0ma5
https://vimeo.com/356421222
======
twoodfin
The system they’re talking about appears to be the TRW RW-400, the
programmer’s manual of which happens to be on Bitsavers[1].

There goes my evening.

[1] [http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/pdf/trw/rw-400/AN-
FSQ-27_...](http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/pdf/trw/rw-400/AN-
FSQ-27_RW-400_Programming_Man_Feb61.pdf)

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
The charset in Figure 16.9 is nice. Even has a nuclear cloud icon.

------
suyash
This video is so artfully done, it not only teaches distributed computing in
layman's terms but also inspires to check out TRW's offering.

------
th0ma5
Came across this video many years ago I think on Reddit while also digging
into Hadoop. Continuing to talk a lot about distributed computing lately with
coworkers made me remember it. Thanks to the other comments for finding the
manual I've been skimming that on and off all evening.

------
dang
It's an extraordinary video, amazingly ahead of its time both about
distributed computing and just as a film. Even the use of the word "guys" is
like a bit of the future back-propagated.

~~~
Sqwandery
It feels like an edutainment video essay on YouTube that was made today.

------
aralroca
Uo! I want this kind of videos in 2020, so well explained!

~~~
CamperBob2
You're in for a treat, just check out the other videos on that channel.

Jeff Quitney used to be on YouTube before they kicked him off due to (what
appear to be) false copyright claims against his videos. He has slowly been
moving them over to Vimeo for the last several months.

